
Researchers find IQ scores dropping since the 1970s - alex_young
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-06-iq-scores-1970s.html
======
iamNumber4
Brawndo, with electrolytes it’s got what plants crave

~~~
jlbbellefeuille
Someone beat me to it.

